# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Had a lady call this morning wanting to know if she could have a couple of pens made. She said she knew it was the spur of the moment but hoped I could help. I asked her what she wanted. She said she wanted wood so I told her I had some nice Redwood and Walnut. She said that would be great. Anyway here the pens are in Redwood and Walnut. I hit them with Boiled Linseed oil to pop them and then finish with 5 coats of CA glue. Pictures aren't the greatest but didn't have much time.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I'll take your "spur of the moment" work anytime, Bernie. The look fantastic!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks great at this end as well


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Well done Poppa. We could expect no less tho.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm surprised that the lady could afford to buy such beautiful pens Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Harry now who's making who blush?:lol: Thanks for the kind comments. She was quite happy with them so all is good. I was pretty happy especially since they were kind of a rush job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Ok Harry now who's making who blush?:lol: Thanks for the kind comments. She was quite happy with them so all is good. I was pretty happy especially since they were kind of a rush job.


The reason for my remarks Bernie were based on prices that I've seen on the internet, a relatively low cost one is this one shown, not as nice looking as yours but the asking price is $99.00.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> asking price is $99.00.


Say what???
Bernie you should be a rich man very soon!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

99.00? Where do I get a lathe??!! Good job Bernie, they look very good.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> The reason for my remarks Bernie were based on prices that I've seen on the internet, a relatively low cost one is this one shown, not as nice looking as yours but the asking price is $99.00.


Thank you Harry. That means a lot to me coming from you but in my neck of the woods for $99 it would be setting for a long time. I have adjusted my prices 3 times to find a selling point. We are a agricultural community and how it goes with the farming is how sales go. 

Thanks again to all for your kind comments.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a theory Bernie, when a product is selling well, keep gently upping the price and when the point is reached where sales drop, just decrease the price to the last point at which they were still selling well.


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

Really nice looking pens - especially the Redwood. I can see that I need to first lower the prices on my pens so that they will start selling and then I can start raising them. . . . .

Jerry


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> where sales drop, just decrease the price to the last point at which they were still selling well


Don't forget to make a big deal of marking them "on sale" after you drop the price


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again all. Harry I did raise my prices but no sales. I started lowering them slowly till they started to sell and then raised them by $5 each. 

Deb I will have to remember that. Thanks.


----------

